# Dragon's Dogma 2 angekündigt



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2022)

Ich denke darauf haben einige Spieler gewartet.
 Im 10th Anniversary Stream ließ man am Ende die Katze aus dem Sack und kündigte an, dass sich Dragon's Dogma 2 in Entwicklung befindet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZg3mWKi5oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1537561220558950402

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.













						Dragon’s Dogma II Prepares to Begin the Cycle Anew
					

<p>Well met, brave Arisen. A part of today’s “10 Years of Dragon’s Dogma” Developer Video, director Hideaki Itsuno officially announced a title that many of you have been waiting for: Dragon’s Dogma II is now in development!</p>



					news.capcomusa.com
				











						Capcom has officially announced Dragon’s Dogma 2 | VGC
					

The sequel is confirmed to have entered development, following a leak last year…




					www.videogameschronicle.com


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2022)

Ich liebe den ersten Teil noch immer und spiels für ein paar Stunden.
Das Partysystem gefällt mir einfach gut und die Dungeons bei Dark Arisen sind immer mal wieder ein Besuch wert.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2022)

Würde mich über einen Coop Modus freuen!
Der erste Teil ist schon ziemlich cool - hab ich auch gerne gespielt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. Juni 2022)

Endlich ist es soweit. Auf die Meldung warte ich seit Jahren. Schade das man noch garnichts zum Spiel zeigte. Hoffentlich muss man nicht zu lange darauf warten.


----------



## Mr. J (19. Juni 2022)

Taugt das Spiel überhaupt was?!?

Wollte schon den ersten Teil immer spielen aber irgendwie hat es nicht ganz so zwischen uns gefunkt


----------



## Garfield1980 (19. Juni 2022)

Mr. J schrieb:


> Taugt das Spiel überhaupt was?!?
> 
> Wollte schon den ersten Teil immer spielen aber irgendwie hat es nicht ganz so zwischen uns gefunkt


Weiß nicht wie gut Teil 1 in den 10 Jahren gealtert ist. Damals hab ichs geliebt.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2022)

Mr. J schrieb:


> Taugt das Spiel überhaupt was?!?
> 
> Wollte schon den ersten Teil immer spielen aber irgendwie hat es nicht ganz so zwischen uns gefunkt


Grafisch ists nicht sehr gut gealtert.
Das Gamedesign ist toll, braucht aber Zeit um sich reinzuspielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2022)

Genial war ja die Möglichkeit, dass du einen Begleiter von jemandem deiner Freundesliste der das spielte, mitnehmen konntest und dieser daraus lernte. Wenn dein Freund dann wieder mit diesem Begleiter gespielt hat, dann konnte dieser im Informationen über Orte geben, wo er noch nicht war, weil er das von dir gelernt hatte. Das hab ich sooo noch nicht vorher in einem Spiel gesehen.


----------

